# Natives



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

Anyone here keep natives and if so what do you keep and how do you have it set up?


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I guess my Okefenokee pygmy sunfish fall into that category. They're in a 16g along with stiphodon gobies and a butt ton of plants. 3males 4females and mostly eat live daphnia.. Sometimes frozen foods and rarely touch prepared food.


----------



## jpepe1 (Dec 16, 2013)

By NANFA guidelines all my livebearers are natives


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

The micro sun fish are very cool, just not good display fish. I have been thinking of getting some for a long time. My Least Killies are natives as well. 

Seeing that this year I'm moving a lot of stock outdoors, I plan on setting up a nice 55gal native tank. I'll likely go with a stream theme. Minnows, Stud Fish, Darters and Scalpins. I may toss in a few sunfish / blue gill fry if I can catch them. Opps almost for got, tadpoles.

JPEPE1, what type of livebearers do you have? Are they Least Killies and Gambusia?


----------



## moghedan (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm not allowed to keep natives in Georgia.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Darters are in my list of " soon to keep "




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jpepe1 (Dec 16, 2013)

The sculpins need cooler water then most natives.Most of the people who keep them do it as a single species tank.Just about all the live bearers are natives.Exceptions would be the halfbeaks as well as those from either Cuba or Puerto Rico( Iforget which).It's based on geological plates.If you are really interested consider joining The North American Native Fish Assoc. I joined last year and the info available is immense.


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

jpepe1 said:


> The sculpins need cooler water then most natives.Most of the people who keep them do it as a single species tank.Just about all the live bearers are natives.Exceptions would be the halfbeaks as well as those from either Cuba or Puerto Rico( Iforget which).It's based on geological plates.If you are really interested consider joining The North American Native Fish Assoc. I joined last year and the info available is immense.


Checklist of Freshwater Fishes Native to North America


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes.. I'm aware jpepe . I'm not really sure if I care to join. Research is kinda my forte as it is. Without the heaters my tanks drop to the 60s. I don't think I'll be getting any of them right away.. My soon to be rearranged tanks are pretty much all spoken for by species that are not a great mix with most of the darters I like . I doubt I'll do a species only tank though. I prefer to find a mix that I think will work and try it out even if not suggested. I have enough tank options to rearrange if it doesn't work ... But I'm sure I'll find a harmonious mix. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

I have always just done the natives including scalpins at room temp 68-74 degrees. With the darters and scalpins the water flow and quality are more important and if done correctly allows some space on the temp range. I set mine up like a riffle in a stream. I use rock structures and substrate contures and an HOB on the side of the tank.


----------

